# Karius: clamorosa papera contro il Malmoe. Video.



## admin (4 Ottobre 2018)

Nuova clamorosa papera di Karius nel match tra il suo Besiktas ed il Malmoe. L'ex Liverpool ne ha combinata un'altra delle sue.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2018)




----------



## bmb (5 Ottobre 2018)

Ancora ha problemi di vista, evidentemente.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuova clamorosa papera di Karius nel match tra il suo Besiktas ed il Malmoe. L'ex Liverpool ne ha combinata un'altra delle sue.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



La "papera di Karius" diventerà una specie di marchio di fabbrica.


----------



## Goro (5 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuova clamorosa papera di Karius nel match tra il suo Besiktas ed il Malmoe. L'ex Liverpool ne ha combinata un'altra delle sue.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Mi dispiace ma la sua carriera è segnata, se non sarà irreprensibile sempre come dubito, continuerà ad essere preso di mira


----------



## chicagousait (5 Ottobre 2018)

Ma nn è mai stato un top. Purtroppo per lui le cavolate le ha fatte in finale di Champions e ora qualsiasi cosa farà sarà imperdonabile


----------

